# AMSOIL Low-Toxicity Antifreeze



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Cruze 1.4L Turbo: 5.8 quarts (diluted 5/50)

Was that a Typo?

Also, what about the smell? Different than what DEX-COOL smells like? And since its not toxic, it won't be as harmful to all of us with the coolant smell problem in our cars?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Cruze 1.4L Turbo: 5.8 quarts (diluted 5/50)
> 
> Was that a Typo?
> 
> Also, what about the smell? Different than what DEX-COOL smells like? And since its not toxic, it won't be as harmful to all of us with the coolant smell problem in our cars?


It was a typo. I meant to say 50/50. You can go anywhere from 50/50 to 70/30 (antifreeze/water), but do not go over 70% antifreeze. You need the water there to allow it to be effective. 

I'm not too sure about the smell, but I do know it's different from DEX-COOL. I will be changing my fluid at 50k miles, which is another 15k miles from where I am now. It won't be anywhere near as harmful as the DEX-COOL fumes that some of us have been getting in our cars. Ethelyne glycol (DEX-COOL) antifreeze is highly toxic. Porpylene glycol antifreeze (AMSOIL) is used in areas such as water pipes in homes and food processing machinery (where accidental contamination may occur), and the FDA even allows it to be added into processed foods like ice cream and baked goods. I'd say it's nearly non-toxic. Propylene glycol is also easy to monitor for when it needs to be replaced, as it will begin to turn a reddish color. 

While I personally believe that any antifreeze smell should be resolved, I do understand that some people have not had any luck getting their dealerships to resolve the issue. In lieu of the frustration of trying to get the dealer to perform a service they are not equipped to, this antifreeze can be flushed into the Cruze to eliminate the toxicity and harmful side-effects of the DEX-COOL antifreeze. Should any leaks occur in the future, the antifreeze will be biodegradable and non-toxic so you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us with a slow anti-freeze drop can we use the AMSoil to refill our coolant levels or do we need to flush & refill?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 questions...

*This comes in full strength only?

and 

*Are you also mixing it with the stuff from the other thread to give us heat sooner in the winter time?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> For those of us with a slow anti-freeze drop can we use the AMSoil to refill our coolant levels or do we need to flush & refill?


You can use it to top off as the two glycol types are compatible with each other. However, I would recommend this only if you plan on flushing the system at the time of the repair. 



Merc6 said:


> 2 questions...
> 
> *This comes in full strength only?
> 
> ...


This comes only as a full strength bottle. Just grab a gallon of distilled water from a grocery store. 

I will indeed be mixing this with the coolant boost as that has surfactants that improve heat transfer. I have to admit it has been quite nice getting heat in my car more quickly on cold mornings. 
Sent from mobile.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? The random coolant smell in my Cruze has never been fixed. It's 8 years old now but it is our backup car now so we only drive it once a week. I was thinking to switch over to AMSOIL coolant for my second flush on this car at 90K. I noticed the boiling point is about 70 deg C lower on the AMSOIL than regular DEXOS coolant. Propylene Glycol vs. Ethyl Glycol have very different boiling points so I was wondering what results everyone got. Thank you!


----------

